# Problem mit einer Sql Index



## firestone (23. Feb 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe mit create index index1 on .... eine Index Datei auf der AS/400 erstellt.

Nun wollte ich da per Sql drauf zugreifen und bekomme folgenden Fehler 

```
SQL7011] index1 in Bibl keine Tabelle, Sicht oder physische Datei.
```

habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2010)

Ohne Code kann ich nur raten. 

Ich kenne jetzt AS/400 nicht aber in allen mir bekannten RDBMS selectiert man nicht auf den Index sondern von der Tabelle auf der der Index gesetzt wurde. Das RDBMS, bzw der Optimizer kümmert sich dann darum das der Index bei dem Select benutzt wird wenn möglich.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2010)

Erledigt? Ohne weiteren Kommentar... lag ich wohl richtig


----------

